
Show HN: Indemandly – Typeform meets Intercom: Contact forms 2.0 - jeremycs
http://indemandly.com
======
jeremycs
Hey all,

We recently released an early version of indemandly - a free, simple, and
customizable contact form that you can add to your website, social media, &
marketing emails. It takes less than 1min to set up & users are seeing
increases in new inquiries of up to 3x. You can reply to inquiries directly
from your email & they'll automatically be organized in your indemandly
dashboard. Use it for receiving general inquiries, collecting event sign-ups,
or taking booking requests. Easily add a welcome message to highlight a new
feature, promote an upcoming event or webinar, or just say hello in a new way,
because it’s a new day. We're working on adding integrations and more
customization options. Any helpful feedback would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
sw89
Glad to see this on here. My organisation has currently adopted this and we
have seen a massive improvement in our engagement with potential clients. We
are still trying to work out how we can capitalise more from this useful tool.

------
saimiam
OP - I took the liberty of critiquing your landing page with a Before and
After on my personal blog. It's here -
[https://ramachandr.in/cb/#indemandly](https://ramachandr.in/cb/#indemandly)
(it's a self hosted gif and some text; not trying to sign you up for anything)

tl;dw;dr;

I made the following choices in the modified version-

\- Replaced the weak sounding "new best" with "BEST".

\- Converted the blob of undifferentiated text into a list with a list heading

\- Got to "YOU" asap in the list heading.

\- Encouraged people to take action by moving the soft feel good statement
below the CTA and highlighting it.

~~~
jeremycs
Appreciate your feedback!

------
cryptojfc
Installed this on my site and already received a serious prospect contacting
me. Great UX!

------
spyckie2
clicking the link or logo prompts firefox to save a dms file for some reason.

~~~
cavin
Oh, that was a tricky bug! Thank you for report. FIY: Nginx was sending
content-type headers two times, first was application/octet-stream and then
text/html. Chrome/Safari was using last one, Firefox - first one.

------
anat_fried
ok

